# Alison Wonderland



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello, I appreciate the opportunity to bring my book, Alison Wonderland







, to your attention.

_Here's the blurb:_
When she discovers her husband is cheating on her, Alison dumps him and joins Mrs Fitzgerald's Bureau of Investigation in Brixton as a private detective. Her new job takes her on a series of loosely linked adventures involving an abandoned baby, a transgenic animal, and secret tunnels under The Thames. Somewhere along the line she has to choose between her new best friend Taron, a girl with a hundred candle smile, and her neighbour, Jeff, a sweet-natured inventor who writes her poetry and looks after her garden when she's away.

It got some great reviews in the UK press:
Only occasionally does a piece of fiction leap out and demand immediate cult status. Alison Wonderland is one&#8230; Smith is at the very least a minor phenomenon. THE TIMES
Made me sigh and throw it to the floor in a fit of envious pique. JULIE BURCHILL, GUARDIAN
A fantastical Thelma and Louise meets Agatha Christie adventure story. The dialogue is smart and the deadpan humour is perfectly judged. THE LIST

Thanks for reading this
Helen


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Sounds interesting!  I'll take a look.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

since i'm on an alice kick, it has been purchased.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

This sounds good!  Thanks for posting it and for the reasonable pricing.  I 1-Clicked.

(For anyone else that likes to know the page/word count, I checked and it's 224 (DTB) pages.)


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello, as you know I'm new here.  I have read the forum decorum notes and I hope I have understood correctly that it's OK to reply to comments on a thread but not (for obvious reasons) for authors to keep bumping a thread or otherwise drawing attention to their book.  

I wanted to say thank you to those who have read and commented on this thread so far (hello Reeseread, Scarlet, Tangiegirl), and to those who have bought the book. And thanks to Tangiegirl for clarifying the page count of my book - I didn't think to do that.  (Funnily enough I was caught out yesterday myself when I bought a 'book' for kindle only to discover it was actually a short story.  I should have realised from the file size but I went by the price - it was priced a little high for a short story, I'd have said!)  

Anyway, I hope this doesn't come across as spammy or bumpy and I don't want to irritate so I'll read further comments without commenting myself for a bit, and drop back in after a week or more. But I will keep an eye on this and if you read this thread or comment on it, you can be sure I'm grateful that you have taken the trouble to do so.

Helen


----------



## madelonw1011 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think there is a distinct difference between spam and a well thought out follow-up posting. I enjoyed reading your description of Alison Wonderland, so I bought it. Then I read your follow-up post and decided to write in hopes of your continuing the dialog. Forums are for dialog, right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Helen, you're doing just great. . .your book looks intriguing and you are absolutely NOT running afoul of any forum guidelines.   You may always respond to member comments and questions.  As Madelon observes, the forum is for conversation and dialog!  The "no bump" rule simply means that if your post is the most recent in the thread, we ask that you please don't post again there for at least a week.  You might want to bookmark the thread in your browser; then you'll be able to find it easily when you are ready to share some more news.

Welcome to KindleBoards. . . .please check out the whole of the Board; most authors find their best success comes from being active throughout.  You may also put a link to your book in your signature area if you like.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Ann and MadelonW and to all of you for making me feel welcome, for taking an interest in my book and for reassuring me that I haven't crossed the line where forum guidelines are concerned. Fortunately I'm a reticent poster but an enthusiastic commenter, so I should be fine here.

As I have only just joined, Madelon, I thought I would self-censor for a bit, to be sure of the etiquette. I have had a blog http://www.helensmithblog.blogspot.com/ for three years and although (or because?) I only get a couple of comments at most on every post (sometimes none) I always make a point of replying. Since I often know the people who comment, it's often just 'yay!' and a couple of xx. But you know that scene in Crocodile Dundee where he walks along the streets of Manhattan saying 'hello' to everyone? Well I wondered if I would look a bit deluded if I started replying to every comment, as if I thought I was the host here. Worse, I didn't want to look as if I was being devious (I said this to Ann and Betsy) and the only reason for commenting or replying was to bump the thread or to draw attention to my book.

Anyway, it's nice to have 'met' you and I'll be delighted if I come across as neither deluded nor devious.

Helen


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Helen,
Just 1-clicked!  Thank you for the attractive price!  My TBR list is a little long, but I'll try to get to it soon!  It sounds great!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Carol - and thanks for saying hello in the 'introductions' section of the site.  

1-click makes it almost too easy to buy, doesn't it?  I like to 'buy' print edition books and let them sit in my shopping cart for a while before actually checking out and paying - if I get a bundle of them sent to me it saves on postage.  But like someone scratching their nose at an auction and realising they have just bid for a priceless antique (I'm sure that only happens in sitcoms...) once I accidentally 1-clicked instead of adding a book to my shopping cart and so I've turned it off on my UK Amazon account for safety's sake.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has bought Alison Wonderland







and to anyone who has reviewed it. I have had some lovely customer reviews and a few people have also added it to their shelves on LibraryThing.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello, I hope everyone had a good weekend. I have been nominated for an 'authors blog award' for my blog http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com Yay!

Thanks to everyone who has bought Alison Wonderland. I've had some lovely customer reviews.

I'm on LibraryThing, Goodreads and Shelfari. Is anyone else on there? If you are, please say hello:

http://Librarything.com/emperorsclothes
http://Goodreads.com/author/show/2833648.Helen_Smith
http://Shelfari.com/emperorsclothes


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just 1-clicked _Alison Wonderland_....looks like an enjoyable read!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, KindleGirl - I appreciate it.

Helen


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds like a great read, Helen!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Imogen


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Just a quick note to say thanks to everyone who has bought Alison Wonderland







and to let you know that the price is going up to $2.99, which is still a bargain! The price rise should come into effect on Amazon tomorrow (Wednesday 14th) or possibly the day after (Thursday 15th).

In other news, I have just been commissioned to write a short play which will be on in London in June, which is very exciting.

Best wishes
Helen


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I just had a lovely 4* review on LibraryThing for Alison Wonderland







.

Thanks, and have a lovely weekend
Helen


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks fantastic. I look forward to reading it.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Your book looks good, and I'd like to read it. (And I will... once I polish off a few others on my reading list.)

But I was curious as to why you raised the price? This isn't meant to be accusatory or anyway, but as an epublished author myself, I've seen books at different prices. Mine are currently set at $.99. Why did you decide to raise them? And if you don't mind my asking, have you seen a dip in the sales?

I agree that $2.99 is still a bargain, and your book looks interesting enough to be worth it.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Scott and Amanda

Amanda, you asked about pricing but I noticed you've since found some useful information about pricing on another thread so I'll try not to reiterate too much of what has been said over there.  

I started with a low price for Alison Wonderland because it was an introductory offer.  

Helen


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I love the play on the name


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Helen -

Thanks for the explanation. I did find other information, but I can never have too much.

It does feel unusual when readers comment on my book, especially positively. I mean, I think its good, but its strange to have other people enjoying it and talking to me about it.

I think a problem I have with pricing is that I still feel like an impostor. Like I should be giving my books away. Not that I don't think books are worth it, such as yours, but that _mine_ aren't, like I'm not qualified.

So far, though, nobody has complained or returned them. For right now, I'm sticking to $.99, and if I ever get brave enough, I'll raise the price.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Cheerio.

Amanda, I have seen you promoting your book and it seems to be going well - good luck with it.

I have written a blog post about some of the authors I have met in the Kindle Books forum on Amazon. We're launching a Secret Book Club and you're all invited - just as soon as I find out where it is, and when: http://www.helensmithblog.blogspot.com/

Thanks to everyone who has bought this book and my other one, Being Light







. It has only been a few weeks since I joined the ebook community and I love it.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Tsk, tsk. Spreading the word about the Secret Book Club. What are we going to do with you Helen? Maybe send you back through the TSA screeners in Seattle?


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

This is my next book to read... next weekend hopefully. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Funny. My next book to read is Alison Wonderland. (I'll keep it a secret though.)


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Scott and Imogen - I hope you like it.
Helen


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Just started reading this book, you had me at the first sentence!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the lovely review in LibraryThing, Imogen.

Thanks to everyone who has bought and reviewed both Alison Wonderland and Being Light - I really appreciate it.

My new novel, The Miracle Inspector







, is priced at 99 cents for a few days to generate some sales.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I loved the book, Helen. I will be posting a review to Amazon soon.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

I love Taron. I want a friend like her.    Just finished the book. Fabulouso. I'll post reviews shortly. Not sure that it'll be today, maybe tomorrow. Fantastic sense of humor. I look forward to reading your other books.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Scott - I really appreciate you reading the book, and saying such nice things about it.

Taron's great, isn't she!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

She's crazy! That's why I want to hang out with her. No telling what she'll say next.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, thanks for your lovely review on Amazon, Scott. I really appreciate it.

I'm hosting a giveaway on LibraryThing (ebook and print) and Goodreads (print only - they don't allow ebook giveaways). The Goodreads giveaway won't go live until tomorrow, Friday 11 June but the two at LibraryThing are live now. Please sign up if you're on either of those sites and you're interested in the book.

Thanks to everyone who has bought/reviewed the book so far. It has been such a positive experience publishing this new edition of the book - all the support I've had here has been wonderful.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> She's crazy! That's why I want to hang out with her. No telling what she'll say next.


Me too! I want her to come and hang out in my book, lol!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Are they signed? First editions?


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you for a wonderful read. I have posted my review to Amazon,

Imogen


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Alison Wonderland is featured on Breakout Books today:

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/06/alison-wonderland-by-helen-smith.html


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Fantastic - I'm thrilled to have Alison Wonderland featured on Breakout Books. I really enjoyed doing the Q& A. And thanks for the lovely review.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

You are very welcome, thank you for taking the time to do the Q&A!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

LibraryThing and Goodreads are still hosting the giveaways for Alison Wonderland - LibraryThing has both print and digital editions; Goodreads only allows authors to give away print books.

If you haven't bought it yet and you want to know more about the book, the Q&A I did with Imogen Rose on Breakout Books gives some background on it.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Finished up Being Light last night. Love your writing. Will try and post reviews this evening.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

How exciting! Glad you liked it - I'll look out for the review.

And I just noticed that Amazon have discounted print editions of the book to $9.35.  Yay!  Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

Just have to say I love the title. Hopefully, I'll be reading it soon


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Vyrl - I love the covers of your books, by the way.

I have had some nice reviews of Alison Wonderland - 'a great book to take to the beach' from LitFest magazine - and also I have done a Q&A with Two Ends of the Pen.

The print edition is still $9.35 on Amazon and Barnes & Noble. It's also available at The Book Depository which delivers free worldwide.

It's still available for the kindle







, of course.

Thanks to everyone who has bought it - and also to anyone who has reviewed it.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

They do the giveaway yet?


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

They have finished the giveaway for Alison Wonderland.  There's still a couple of hours to run on the giveway for Being Light on Goodreads - that finishes at midnight tonight.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I have done a Q&A about all three of my books on the kindle author blog.

Naturally, I gave a name-check to the Kindle Boards as a friendly place to come and discuss the books you are reading.


----------



## tintaun (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Helen,

great Q&A...I'm following your tips. 

es


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Thursday: Helen Smith - Alison Wonderland

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Yay! Thanks, Ed.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Gotta love the spotlight!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Too true, Scott!

There's another great customer review for Alison Wonderland over at Amazon.

Thanks again to everyone for looking/buying/reading/reviewing.

Helen


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I have been interviewed about my life as a writer here.

I'm posting to my blog regularly - please come and say hello. It's always nice to have comments or new followers from Kindle Boards members.

Have a great weekend.
Helen


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

OK, I feel like a moron for asking but what is the proper procedure to follow a blog. Do I have to go to that site everyday? I thought I'd get an email or something for the few that I've tried, but I don't. Hmm.


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

I love the title and the books sounds terrific, very unique. I'm new here myself. It's nice to "meet" you.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the site, Cara - it's a very friendly place with lots of brilliant reading recommendations as you'll have noticed by now.

Scott, you can visit a blog every day (the 'old fashioned way') or subscribe in a reader or you can usually sign up for an email. I have a 'followers' widget on my blog and naturally I love it when people follow using that (which enables them to subscribe to the rss feed) as it makes me look popular. But people can also sign up to get an email every time I post something new.

Here's a handy 'how to follow this blog' page on my blog.

Right. I'm just off to see some free performances called 'Emergency Shakespeare!' on the south bank of the Thames in London today, in which a theatre company, with the aid of St John's Ambulance, intervenes to save various characers from Shakespeare. They're going to drag Ophelia out of The Thames, for example. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Alison Wonderland got a mention on the Frugal Kindle blog this week - a useful new blog that lists kindle books under £9.

You can search by genre or by price i.e. under a dollar, under five dollars, under nine dollars. There's a mix of old and new books, indie and traditional.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I just got a lovely 4* review on Amazon - the reviewer said it's unlike any other book she had ever read. I love reviews like those! (And I'm grateful to anyone who takes the time to post a customer review on Amazon or any of the other online book stores, or on their blog).

Alison Wonderland - and my other books - is discounted to $2.99 in the US store and £1.99 in the UK store from now through 30th September to tie in with a virtual reading I'm doing over on the Spinning Wheel thread at the kindle forum.

Also, there's an opportunity to win a signed copy of one of my books over at my blog - anyone who has left a review on a public site (Amazon, Barnes & Noble, their blog, etc.) can enter. This is not an attempt to influence people to leave high starred reviews but an opportunity to thank everyone who has left (or will leave up until 30th September) a review - and a way of trying to compensate anyone who bought the book at the higher price of $4.99 in recent months. The winner will be drawn at random from anyone who enters, whether they leave a 2* review or a 5* review. I got 



 - from entries that were not review-related. I'm going to get a Japanese baby to pick the winner of this contest.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I just got a 4* review for Alison Wonderland on LibraryThing.

Please check out the page description on Amazon or the first post on this thread for more details, exceprts from press reviews, etc.

Thanks
Helen


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I have had a couple more 5*/4* reviews on Amazon.

I have started a new podcast series about plans for a new series of mystery books. Details on my blog: [URL=http://helensmithblog.blogspot]http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com[/url]

Thanks to anyone who has read and reviewed the book. And thanks for checking out my blog.

Helen


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Alison Wonderland has just had another nice customer review over at Amazon. It is also featured at Scott Nicholson's Indie Book Blogger. (Thanks, Scott - he's a kindle board author as I'm sure most of you know.)

There are more links to reviews and Q&As at my blog.

To celebrate, the book is on special offer at Amazon and over at Tyger Books.

Thanks to everyone who has read and reviewed it.

Helen


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Anything new in the works?


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Scott, thanks for asking. I'm working on a play that I have been commissioned to write.

I have also started a new cozy mystery series - I have been making some podcasts about the first novel as I plan it, and reading excerpts. I have been astonished by the number of listeners I have picked up in the four weeks since I started 'broadcasting'. If you'd like to listen, you can download the episdoes in



or subscribe in an rss reader or listen to individual episodes on your computer by visiting my blog.

What about you? Are you working on a follow-up to Days' End?


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Switching genres for a YA series since my boys are still young enough to enjoy it.

Can't wait for your next book. Be sure to let me know when it comes out!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Good luck with the YA series, Scott. Your boys will be delighted to have something for their age group.

I got another great review for Alison Wonderland today over at the All Consuming Books review blog.

Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

How's the giveaway coming along. You getting a lot of entries/traffic on your blog?


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Scott, I'm sorry I'm really late in replying - we had a fantastic response to the giveaway, thank you.

I'm delighted to see that Alison Wonderland and Being Light are featured on DailyCheapReads.com today.


----------

